# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > Συμβατικά Ε/Γ - Ο/Γ (Ropax Ships- Roll-On-Roll-Off-Passenger-ship/ferry) > Ξένα πλοία (Foreign Ships) >  Moby Kiss [Galaxy, Banasa, Mette Mols]

## pantelis2009

Τι άραγε φέρνει το Christos XIII που μάλλον ξεκίνησε από Aliaga και έχει προορισμό Πειραιά!!!!!!!

----------


## despo

'Ψάρεψε' πράμα απο το διαλυτήριο φίλε Παντελή, οπως διαβάζουμε αλλού. Εδω αντιστράφηκαν εντελώς οι ρόλοι και εκει που το πλοίο ηταν ξεγραμμένο, ξαφνικά φαίνεται οτι θα ... αναστηθεί !

----------


## giorgos....

Πρόκειται για το πλοίο BANASA που αγόρασε η European Seaways.

----------


## Appia_1978

Υποθέτω πως φέρνει το Βanasa, Παντελή. Το νέο πλοίο της European Seaways.

----------


## pantelis2009

Ευχαριστώ φίλοι μου για τις πληροφορίες. Σήμερα έλεγε ότι θα ήταν ......Πειραιά, αλλά ακόμη είναι ΝΑ της Καρύστου με 3,8 μίλια. Ίδωμεν πότε θα φτάσει. Κάποιος mond ας ανοίξει το θέμα του και όταν έλθει θα έχουμε και φωτο.

----------


## Επτάνησος_1989

Ενδιαφερον πλοιο απ'οσο εχω ψαξει στο διαδυκτιο για τα χαρακτηριστικα του τα οποια ειναι τα εξης:http://www.faktaomfartyg.se/mette_mols_1975.htm  Πηγη:faktaomfartyg.se
Επισης το πλοιο εχει αλλαξει μηχανες το 2003 σε 4 ΜΑΝ Β&W με ταχυτητα 22 μιλιων.

----------


## Επτάνησος_1989

Απ'οσο καταλαβαινω το πλοιο θα φθασει στην Κιτρινη αυριο το πρωι,ωστε να ειναι πιο ευκολος ο καταπλους του την ημερα,λογο οτι δεν ερχεται αυτοδυναμο αλλα με ρυμουλκο και θα το συνοδευσει λογικα αλλο ενα στο σημειο που θα παει να δεσει η στο Περαμα η στον Ν.Μ.Δ.

----------


## karavofanatikos

Η νέα του εταιρεία αναμένεται να του δώσει το όνομα "Galaxy".   http://www.europeanseaways.com/?page_id=5

----------


## Ellinis

Τρία χρόνια παροπλισμένο ήταν το 40χρονο πλοίο... Για να δούμε αν θα καταφέρουν να του δώσουν ξανά ζωή, γιατί η αντίστοιχη προσπάθεια με το LUCKY STAR δεν είχε (ακόμη) αποτέλεσμα.

----------


## dionisos

Τωρα εχει πλησιασει η πιλοτινα Π.Υ53 το Ρ/Κ ΧΡΗΣΤΟΣ ΧΙΙΙ με πλοηγο ενω διπλα βρισκονται τ6α Ρ/Κ ΧΡΗΣΤΟΣ Χ ΚΑΙ ΧΡΗΣΤΟΣ ΧΧV.

----------


## SteliosK

> Ενδιαφερον πλοιο απ'οσο εχω ψαξει στο διαδυκτιο για τα χαρακτηριστικα του τα οποια ειναι τα εξης:http://www.faktaomfartyg.se/mette_mols_1975.htm  Πηγη:faktaomfartyg.se
> Επισης το πλοιο εχει αλλαξει μηχανες το 2003 σε 4 ΜΑΝ Β&W με ταχυτητα 22 μιλιων.



Ευχαριστούμε * Επτάνησος_1989*  για τις πληροφορίες!
Και για όσους δεν το είδαν *σήμερα  στο αγκυροβόλιο του Πειραιά 
*

----------


## pantelis2009

Ας το δούμε όπως το είδε σήμερα ο φακός μου, φωτογραφημένο από τα Σελήνια-Σαλαμίνας. Πλέον βρίσκεται δεμένο στο μόλο της ΝΑΥΣΙ. 
Καλή συνέχεια και καλέ δουλειές.

BANASA-04-16-10-2015.jpg

----------


## Nautilia News

*Έφθασε στον Πειραιά το νέο απόκτημα της European Seaways*

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Σε σημερινές φωτό από την κεντρική προβλήτα του Περάματος όπου και βρίσκεται δεμένο το πλοίο. Στην πρώτη, δεξιά, διακρίνεται και η πλώρη του ΚΡΗΤΗ ΙΙ την ώρα που καταπλέει στο Πέραμα.

IMG_0189.jpg__IMG_0257.jpg
_Πέραμα - 17/10/2015_

----------


## leo85

Έχουμε τίποτα νεότερα για τις δουλειές του πλοίου, και εάν έχουν ξεκινήσει.

----------


## Ilias 92

Και εγω που νόμιζα ότι το καραβι είχε κάτσει στην παραλία. Δεν ειναι και πολυ συνηθισμένο να γλιτώνουν τα πλοία τελευταία στιγμή πραγματικά. Για να δούμε τι θα κάνουν.

----------


## pantelis2009

Για το αν γίνονται δουλειές επάνω στο πλοίο leo85.....δεν ξέρω. Πάντως από τις 20/10 μετακόμισε από το ντοκ που είχε πρωτοδέσει ....δίπλα στο Αικατερίνη Π, όπως φαίνεται από τη φωτο που είναι τραβηγμένη από την Κυνόσουρα.

BANASA-06-20-10-2015.jpg

----------


## Apostolos

Ας δούμε το πλοίο στο Γιβραλτάρ τον Νοέμβρη του 2008

DSC_6905 (Medium).JPG DSC_6925 (Medium).JPG DSC_6938 (Medium).JPG

----------


## pantelis2009

Μακάρι να βρει δουλειά και να το βλέπουμε φωτογραφημένο έτσι και στο Αιγαίο.

----------


## Ellinis

> Ας δούμε το πλοίο στο Γιβραλτάρ τον Νοέμβρη του 2008
> 
> DSC_6905 (Medium).JPG DSC_6925 (Medium).JPG DSC_6938 (Medium).JPG


 πολύ ωραίες οι φωτο, captain!

----------


## naxos1

Banasa (Galaxy) σήμερα στο Πέραμα.




1654297_423597684502584_8099793853646585054_n.jpg12219496_423597687835917_5565468073682073206_n.jpg

----------


## leo85

Από τι φαίνεται δουλειές δεν έχουν ξεκινήσει ακόμα στο πλοίο.

----------


## despo

> Από τι φαίνεται δουλειές δεν έχουν ξεκινήσει ακόμα στο πλοίο.


Δεν θα ξεκινήσουν ... ποτέ, αφου το πλοίο ηδη πουλήθηκε και έφυγε ρυμουλκούμενο για τη Μάλτα !

----------


## dionisos

Το ΧΡΗΣΤΟΣ XXIV εχει φθασει στην ΜΑΛΤΑ και τωρα εξω απο το λιμανι μαλλον πρεπει να παραδιδει το πλοιο σε τρια ρυμουλκα που ειναι διπλα

----------


## Ellinis

Το εντυπωσιακό είναι οτι το αγόρασε η Moby Line. Θα μετονομαστεί MOBY KISS και θα δρομολογηθεί στη γραμμή Livorno-Bastia (Κορσική).
Και εδώ σχετικά.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Να δούμε το πλοίο σε χθεσινή φωτό από την Βαλέτα στην Μάλτα.

ShipSpotting.com

© Emmanuel.L

----------

